

Microsoft's Google complaint not an April Fool - sunsai
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/31/microsoft_google_monopoly1/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
For reference, other takes on this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391675>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391546>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391424>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391237>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391051>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390999>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390721>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390430>

